# Custard Cream Factory, Scotland - June 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 30, 2014)

The last stop on our tour de Scotland was this huge old biscuit factory, stripped of anything and everything of value, this derelict building is situated in the heart of Glasgow right next to a Major Motorway. One might have thought that would have deterred us from hitting the rooftops at around midday on a Sunday afternoon but oh no that was the first stop. I was pleasantly surprised with this place as it lent itself to more photo opportunities that I had expected and a little bit of a fun climb onto the oil tanks in the middle of the courtyard. Thanks to Sickbag for the location and tour and the rest of the gang for making this trip a truly epic one! Cant wait for the next Scottish adventure!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





More photos and higher res copies of the ones above on my blog: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2013/07/11/urbex-gray-dunn-co-aka-custard-cream-factory-glasgow-scotland-june-2013/


----------



## Mr beady (Jan 31, 2014)

Ace set r projectM Was a cracking weekend this. Minus the trying to put my tent up half asleep. Glad the name stuck too.


----------



## mccallay (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice! love the graffiti.


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 31, 2014)

Another one to add to the list! Great photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Your right when you said striped!Great images


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 31, 2014)

Some ace photos! Cheers for sharing


----------



## wolfism (Jan 31, 2014)

Boy, that's been destroyed in the past couple of years. It was kinda wrecked before, but now it looks like a bomb's gone off…


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2014)

Recon if they'd made bourbons they probably still be open... looks like you've made a trashed site into a fun time.


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Always makes me wonder what is on the old computer HDs.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 19, 2014)

that place looks rather fooked! loving the group photo, you'd make a good looking nu-metal band!


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2014)

Team Handed or what? good pics especially No6, Many Thanks


----------

